# Operation Mincemeat



## pardus (May 8, 2008)

Operation Mincemeat was a highly successful British deception plan during World War II which convinced the German High Command (OKW) that the Allies would invade the Balkans and Sardinia instead of the island of Sicily, the actual objective. The operation called for making the Germans believe that they had, by accident, intercepted highly classified documents detailing future Allied war plans, and part of Mincemeat's success lay in the unusual nature of the operation: the plans were attached to a corpse deliberately left to wash up on a Spanish beach. The story was subsequently told in a book and later film as 'The Man Who Never Was'.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mincemeat


----------



## 0699 (May 8, 2008)

Excellent book.  I read it when I was 12-13.  I ran across an old copy in a used book store a few years ago and now it holds a nice quiet place on my "WW II" shelf.


----------



## zeikooc (May 8, 2008)

0699 said:


> Excellent book. I read it when I was 12-13. I ran across an old copy in a used book store a few years ago and now it holds a nice quiet place on my "WW II" shelf.


 
I read the same book. I found that story freaking awesome


----------



## SpitfireV (May 10, 2008)

I had a Reader's Digest Condensed book of WW2 books and this was in it. Great story, fascinated me as a child. I think it was all the work that went into making everything look legit. Learned a lot of lessons about thinking about how things look from the other side when you're trying to con someone.


----------

